# What does an anovulatory cycle look like?



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

Charting-wise, is there still a LP, do temps still go up?


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

You shouldn't see the change in temperature if you have anovulatory cycle.


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

The typical anovulatory cycle as charted sometimes looks like it has a vague trend of increase along with a zig-zag pattern of temps, but there isn't a discernible temperature shift. You can see some (user-identified) anovulatory cycle charts in Fertility Friend by going to the "Chart Gallery" tab and clicking on "anovulatory."

I'm not sure how likely it is to have a definite temperature shift without true ovulation, but I know it's not considered typical. I hope someone else has a more precise answer.


----------



## Sk8ermaiden (Feb 13, 2008)

There is no discernable temp shift and no, there is no LP, as that is the time between ovulation and AF.

One of my cycles was annov. If you click the chart in my siggy and then go back to cycle 3, that's it. I got bored after CD 110 though and stopped temping. The temp shift at the end was artificial and brought on by Provera to induce a period. Annov. cycles can be very short though too. Just not mine.







:


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

they look like This


----------

